# Howdy Y'all!



## psyon82 (May 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, my name is Ben ("hi Ben") . . . and I am a lurker. I've been lurking this site for over a year now. I finally created an account . . . then lurked some more (doh!). I finally decided to come out of my shell and start posting. 

I live in San Antonio, and I am currently studying Kajukenbo under Sigung Steve Watson and Chinese Kenpo under Sifu Gary Swan. I received my introduction to Kajukenbo from Master Dann Baker while attending Texas State University. Then when circumstances brought me to San Antonio, I decided to continue training. Currently, I am a brown belt and will test for black . . .  NEXT WEEK! I also hold the rank of purple belt in Chinese Kenpo. I decided to start Chinese Kenpo because I wanted to add more martial arts training to my schedule. I enjoy studying these two arts simultaneously, for they complement each other very well. I plan on adding a weapons-based system (FMA) later down the road.

I look forward to finally voicing my opinion in topics, as well as meeting other martial arts enthusiasts. Hope all is well!

- Ben


----------



## stickarts (May 16, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## Drac (May 16, 2010)

Hello from Ohio...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 16, 2010)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## seasoned (May 16, 2010)

hi Ben, glad you joined us. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 17, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 19, 2010)

Welcome Ben!  Continue training and good luck on your quest for the black belt.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 19, 2010)

Hi Ben!  Welcome out of Lurkdom! (don't go back there, ) Happy Posting!


----------



## MBuzzy (May 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting, it is much more fun than lurking.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 19, 2010)

Drac said:


> Hello from Ohio...




Ditto  **Marietta, OH**

BTW, where in Ohio Drac?


----------



## sfs982000 (May 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## 72ronin (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## morph4me (May 22, 2010)

Hello Ben, welcome to MT


----------

